# Agreement reached on possession of Bus!!!!



## RoadFlower33 (Jun 22, 2018)

After a long couple of months, the ex-girlfriend has finally decided to let me keep Finch. Finch being the first bus we purchased together and converted into a home. It’s named after my best friend Cody John Finch Kandler who originally inspired me to live the lifestyle of a vagabond . Finch who committed suicide on October 16, 2009 was a big part of my life. Cody Finch who was five or six years older than I helped mold me as a human being and helped develop Core beliefes that I cary to this day . 
Now I am happy to announce, as sad as it is that my girlfriend and I are separated we are both better off without each other. And having faught over who got possession of Finch for sometime she decided since it meant so much to me and she just wanted to get rid of it for some cash and wanted nothing to do with it because of the memories of us. she found it in her heart to give it to me and I am very appreciative. I am very grateful, especially since the title is in her name LMFAO. 
So now I have two school buses . One 3/4 of the way converted into a home and the other well it’s still school bus that I’ve torn the seats out of and is now being used as storage... The funny thing is that the one converted into an RV needs a new fuel tank and has clogged injector so it’s not going any place any time soon. It’s also in Grand Junction Colorado at my grandmothers house and I am currently in Boise Idaho in the hospital ... And the one that Runs and drives I Have a barley striped the seats out of it and it’s just being used for storage ... and with my recent injury I’m not making very much money so I’m having a hard time deciding whether I want to fix the one that is converted and make it run and drive again and finish building the interior completely or do I finish stripping out the interior of the one that runs and drives and make it livable and insurable just to make it by the next couple seasons ?.


----------



## Minky (Jun 22, 2018)

Wow, decisions, decisions.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jul 1, 2018)

Allot to read... And I was high in the hospital when I wrote it... LMFAO


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Jul 5, 2018)

ROADFLOWER said:


> Allot to read... And I was high in the hospital when I wrote it... LMFAO


I would think reparing the already converted one would be a lot easier than converting the other one. Either way it'll be amazing  much lovee.


----------



## Fooltraveln (Aug 14, 2018)

PeaceLoveHarmony said:


> I would think reparing the already converted one would be a lot easier than converting the other one. Either way it'll be amazing  much lovee.


Is the one with clogged injectors fuel or diesel. A fuel tank is around 35 bucks at you pull it rv gas tanks work great in a bus. The injectors are usually cleanable by soaking them and being a bit patient with hand cleaning them. Just have to remember to put them back in the same order.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Sep 7, 2018)

Fooltraveln said:


> Is the one with clogged injectors fuel or diesel. A fuel tank is around 35 bucks at you pull it rv gas tanks work great in a bus. The injectors are usually cleanable by soaking them and being a bit patient with hand cleaning them. Just have to remember to put them back in the same order.


that would be cool but its a 8.2 l detroit deisle aka fuel pincher. the injectores are not exposed.a new tank is spendy but i go junk yard shoping. it will get ffixed judt not now. i have another bus s home now but not fixing it up nice like the other


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 6, 2019)

I never posted my decision. Sorry.... Shit happened like, life. So long story short, I decided to keep Finch and (after I healed up from my scaffolding accident) I traded love for a short bus that I traded for a 1958 Plymouth Plaza that I traded for a 99 Tahoe that I rolled🤣😎.... sober I mind you, yup like a champ. Got her tiped over cleaned up and towed out and hid at a friends b4 the cops showed up too, no ticket nadda. Hell yeah! 
So now im just being released from physical therapy and the care of the Idaho insurance fund I'm able to move around freely again. With not having a clue as to what to do with my life right now.... iv decided that I will go Try and fix Finch as it's the only thing on my list of unfinished business. And you have to finish the things you start.
She is currently being used as storage but here are some recent photos. She is in Grand Junction Colorado still. I just left again back to Idaho for a business meeting. I'll be back via my first train here in a couple weeks.


----------

